# EA and Dice censor "White man" in BFV



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 8, 2018)

You can't use the words "White man", "Nazi", "dic" as this video shows. What do you guys think of this?
I think this is bull to be honest. They should change the guns to bubble blowers at this rate.
Edit: Sorry, the other two censored words were seen in a different video searched in YT.

Video:


----------



## migles (Sep 8, 2018)

"pale man"
"not black man"
"very light grey man"
its bullcrap but its not like people will find ways to write it


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 8, 2018)

So Nazi is censored in a WW2 game. Ok, highly logical behavior.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 8, 2018)

migles said:


> "pale man"
> "not black man"
> "very light grey man"
> its bullcrap but its not like people will find ways to write it


I bet it will only encourage the term to become derogatory.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 8, 2018)

Frick dude, I can't call my black friend my black friend anymore. And I can't call my white friend my white friend anymore.


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 8, 2018)

If there is someone who only writes bullshit you should be able to block him and thats it, nobody needs filter.


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2018)

That's just silly and dumb to censor white man, lol. And "Nazi" being censored in a fucking WW2 game is just dumb. Are we going to censor "Soviet" next?


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Sep 8, 2018)

Viri said:


> That's just silly and dumb to censor white man, lol. And "Nazi" being censored in a fucking WW2 game is just dumb. Are we going to censor "Soviet" next?


Soviets won the war. The bads are only who lose


----------



## Vieela (Sep 8, 2018)

Soon enough they will censor "anything related to battle or wars because the might think it's offensive for people around it.

Can't wait for the new iteration of Kaboomfield: Pew Pew Swoosh Battle. I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2018)

It's almost like they are trying to rewrite history or something


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't care how silly their excuse is, I actually want to know their thought process on this.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> It's almost like they are trying to rewrite history or something


It's almost like EA has always been shit and it took some people buying five or six Battlefield games plus DLC to finally wake up to that fact.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2018)

While on that "DLC" is also censored
https://wccftech.com/ea-censoring-dlc-chat/


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking at other sites, their censorship is about as silly as SMT Dx2's censorship.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 8, 2018)

well look at twitch. you cant say black man either any anything that might be considered raciest. I can never play monster hunter with vice on twitch because im gonna say something about them black cats that steal.... winstead of saying Nazi ill say "National Socialists." For White man ill use hummm, i dont know yet. Oh wait ill call them the Privileged ones.....


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 8, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> well look at twitch. you cant say black man either any anything that might be considered raciest. I can never play monster hunter with vice on twitch because im gonna say something about them black cats that steal.... winstead of saying Nazi ill say "National Socialists." For White man ill use hummm, i dont know yet. Oh wait ill call them the Privileged ones.....


I've been called words from all people, frankly I'd say them but what good or difference does it make and until I jokingly started calling myself those words when I made a mistakes or out of the blue just to get it out that it stopped hurting or being offensive when someone called me one of those words. I am what I choose to call myself. Unless I'm sentenced by a judge- "Well shit, your honor, I'm a pirate. I'm sorry."


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2018)

I wonder if "NSDAP", "Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei", or "National Socialist German Workers' Party" is censored.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2018)

"Nazi" censored in a WW2 game.
Can they be any more retarded?


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2018)

From what I read, you can't even say "sucks". Sheesh, come on, do they know this game is rated m?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 9, 2018)

Viri said:


> From what I read, you can't even say "sucks". Sheesh, come on, do they know this game is rated m?


How much you wanna bet the campaign is probably full of fucks and shits and all sorts of colorful language?


----------



## blahblah (Sep 9, 2018)

The OP is a piece of garbage.

EA is trying to make hate speech harder. The phrase 'white man' is used, in video games, in the context of hate speech. No one is having meaningful conversations about race in video game text chat.

The build in question is old, and the game itself is not done. It is likely that 'DLC' is censored in error. Same for 'nazi' - they are likely using the shared EA text chat bad word list that EA uses in other, non-WW2 games. DLC is likely the result of a parsing error, and Nazi is likely the result of the list being shared with, you know, FIFA and Madden and all that.

They'll fix the stuff that is wrong before the game ships. There is no need for YouTube Gamer Outrage stuff here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dAVID_ said:


> "Nazi" censored in a WW2 game.
> Can they be any more retarded?



Don't use ableist slurs.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 9, 2018)

blahblah said:


> The OP is a piece of garbage.
> 
> EA is trying to make hate speech harder. The phrase 'white man' is used, in video games, in the context of hate speech. No one is having meaningful conversations about race in video game text chat.
> 
> ...


LMAO! So if I describe myself as a white man, I'm using hate speech against myself? That's the funny thing about hate speech, it's like 98% subjective.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> LMAO! So if I describe myself as a white man, I'm using hate speech against myself? That's the funny thing about hate speech, it's like 98% subjective.


*100% FTFY


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2018)

Guess I am out. Unless I can quote lyrics from my favourite songs as smack talk then it is no good to me


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 9, 2018)

If I'm honest: I wonder why people care anymore. It's EA. People complain about them having buggy games. Everyone complains about micro transactions.

Seriously...if you're still buying EA games at this point, then you're a masochist.


Meanwhile, at EA headquarters:

Marketeer 1: all right, guys. Our publicity is once again taken care of by the internet who complain to each other of Battlefield's features. 
Marketeer 2: I told you: having female soldiers wouldn't do enough to piss off history buffs: we needed something more obvious.
Marketeer 1: that's true. Still, you risked a lot by suggesting that the word nazi be expelled of a WW2 game
Marketeer 2: the hilarious part is that we're halfway denying the holocaust and the Jew community actually backs us on this
Marketeer 3: so...how will we top this next time?
Marketeer 1: oooh...how about having random checks in the DRM during mid-fights so that all but the most powerful PC's can play it without slowdowns. Nvidia is practically begging us for such a feature
Coffee lady: shouldn't you guys...y'know...NOT hinder your customers? That would make the next game better...right? And good publicity outsells bad publicity...
Marketeers: 
Marketeer: ...okay, but in all seriousness: that's just plain wrong.


----------

